# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Videos, Patient Interviews and Surgeon Q & A >  FUE/FIT Pioneer Paul Rose., M.D.:  Theres No Perfect Technique.

## tbtadmin

IAHRS accepted member Paul Rose, MD, JD is one of the true unsung heroes of the entire FUE/FIT movement. Without his contributions, early adoption and refinement of the technique, the field would have never evolved to where it is today. In this segment Dr. Rose discusses the fact that while he was one of the first adopters of ARTAS robotic assisted FUE procedure, its important to know that hair transplant surgery is not one size fits all and at least at this point, not all techniques will work as well for all patients.

----------

